# Online Proofing Solution



## Jared Story (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. Just wanted to tell everyone I found  great online proofing solution that is limitless for gallery size. No commissions paid ever, and offers both stock and event proofinghttp://www.photographerproofinggallery.com/. $50 bucks hosts your galleries and your website. No external links out of your site either. Anyway check it out they are super friendly, ask for Andrew he is a great webmaster and profesional in web design, SEO, anything online for that matter. He was great to work with and very professional. The site is http://www.photographerproofinggallery.com, check out the demo its pretty cool.


----------



## billkirkland (Feb 20, 2009)

If you want to display images online go to SmugMug.com or Zenfolio, both have css style displays. If you want sell prints and photo products online check out OrderPicture.com. They have been a pro lab for 28 years and have provided web proofing and order fulfillment since 1996.


----------



## jp_printroomguy (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Fellow Shutterbugs,

If you are looking for Professional Digital Imaging Service for Photographers, check out Printroom. You can create a web storefront in minutes. Deliver high-quality prints and gift products directly to your customers through your online storefront. 

I suggest trying the Classic account since its FREE!

Printroom: Web Storefronts, Online Sales, and Digital Printing for Professional Photographers

JP


----------

